

The case against blurred fonts - parenthesis
http://modeemi.fi/~tuomov/b///archives/2006/03/17/T20_15_31/

======
leif
old; tuomov is an angsty old man with no sense of aesthetics. AA and subpixel
hinting drastically improve the readability of fonts except at an extremely
small size (which I can't read anyway). He's right that the current state of
fonts on linux is terrible, but removing AA is a horrible idea.

